# Receive dole while doing part-time course?



## Patch (29 Aug 2006)

Hi there!

I am about to do the Hibernia teacher training course.
It is a part-time, online course, duration 18 mths.
I have lived abroad for the past yr and am home now two mths.
I signed on for the dole as soon as I got back.

Basically need to know am I still entitled to the dole as a part-time student??
I will still be available for work Mon-Fri and most Saturdays as the majority of the course is completed online at your own convenience.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Aug 2006)

Being available for and genuinely seeking work is one fundamental qualification criterion for _Unemployment Benefit/Assistance_. If you meet the other qualification criteria (e.g. _PRSI _contribution record for _UB_, means test for _UA_ etc.) then you should be OK. The qualification criteria are outlined on the Welfare site.


----------



## Magoo (30 Aug 2006)

Don't expect to be left undisturbed for the duration of your course.

As mentioned, you're signing a regular declaration that you're available for and actively seeking work.  If you're still unemployed after three to six months of signing on, you are likely to be referred to FAS to see how their training and placement services can be used to restore you to the workforce.


----------



## Patch (30 Aug 2006)

Thanks for the replies Clubman & Magoo.

With the new school yr starting I hope to work as a substitute teacher & sign on as a 'casual' worker whereby I am docked a certain percentage of my dole in relation to the no. of days per week I work. That would rule out FAS placements/courses. 
I have friends who did this last yr successfully while completing the course.
Suppose I just want to know definitively that it is ok to claim the dole while doing a part-time online course. 
If I could find this out without approching my local social welfare office then that would be great!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2006)

Patch said:


> If I could find this out without approching my local social welfare office then that would be great!


Why not just approach them anyway since they will have the final say on the matter?


----------



## Patch (30 Aug 2006)

Guess I am just anxious that I will not continue to get the dole if I mention the course.
I have no back up plan apart from the sub teaching which is very irregular in my neck of the woods.  Weeks could go by without getting a day.
I am reluctant to take on full time employment with the nature of the course. While it is deemed 'part time' I have been warned of the enormous workload that is involved as well as month long teaching practice placements that would not be condusive to even the most flexible of employers.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Aug 2006)

Patch said:


> Guess I am just anxious that I will not continue to get the dole if I mention the course.


But you *need *to know if this is the case. If you are not entitled to it and continue to claim it then you are engaging in welfare fraud.


> I have no back up plan apart from the sub teaching which is very irregular in my neck of the woods. Weeks could go by without getting a day.
> I am reluctant to take on full time employment with the nature of the course. While it is deemed 'part time' I have been warned of the enormous workload that is involved as well as month long teaching practice placements that would not be condusive to even the most flexible of employers.


This information is all irrelevant to the substantive issue of whether or not you are entitled to claim _UA/UB_ while participating in this course.


----------



## Magoo (31 Aug 2006)

Patch said:


> I am reluctant to take on full time employment with the nature of the course.


 
I'd keep schtum on this if I was you.  The full-time employed people in Welfare tend not to be overly sympathetic to those who regard full-time employment as something of an inconvenience.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2006)

Magoo said:


> I'd keep schtum on this if I was you.  The full-time employed people in Welfare tend not to be overly sympathetic to those who regard full-time employment as something of an inconvenience.


Not informing them of material facts that might mean that one no longer meets the qualification criteria for _UA/UB _would be welfare fraud. Neither I nor _AAM _nor most of the contributors here would recommend or condone this.


----------



## Patch (31 Aug 2006)

I have absolutely no intention of involving myself in welfare fraud, nor do I recommend or condone it.
I was simply wondering if any other person had personal experience of doing the course and obtaining UB/UA _legally and above board_.
I will seek the advice of my social welfare office.
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2006)

Just to clarify I was simply responding to these two comments:


Patch said:


> Guess I am just anxious that I will not continue to get the dole if I mention the course.





Magoo said:


> I'd keep schtum on this if I was you. The full-time employed people in Welfare tend not to be overly sympathetic to those who regard full-time employment as something of an inconvenience.


It is the claimant's responsibilty and not at their discretion to apprise _Welfare _of any relevant material affects that might affect entitlement to allowances/benefits.


----------



## dontaskme (4 Sep 2006)

If it was a full time course and fulfilled the other criteria you might be eligible for the back to education allowance.

As a matter of interest, if the course is online and does not affect your availability for work, then why would you tell the Social about it?


----------



## Patch (10 Sep 2006)

thanks dontaskme
having sought professional advice I had the following confirmed; owing to its part time/online nature the course does not affect my availability for work and therefore my entitlement to UA.


----------

